# Is This An S Scale or O Scale Forum?



## Timboy

Xxxxx


----------



## shaygetz

S _scale_ is 1:64 or 16.5 mm to the foot...

S _gauge_ is 22.5 mm between the rails, and can be used in any other larger scale to represent narrow gauged rail models.


----------



## shaygetz

Timboy said:


> What's going on here?


The tone of your posts...you're to be respectful in all your responses to our forum members.


----------



## shaygetz

Timboy said:


> Xxxxx


Now you are only proving his point....


----------



## tjcruiser

Gentlemen,

I'm just jumping in here as a Mod. I apologize that I was off the forum earlier today and am only catching up on this activity now.

I will caution all above that our open forum in NOT a place for personal attacks and slings. If any of you feel you must "vent" to someone, please do so via the Personal Message feature.

That said, I implore everyone to take pause, clear their head, and cool off. Please.

Thank you.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Well this thread is totally worthless now,
As all deleted their comments it is all chopped up and makes no sense.hwell:

Go ahead and delete.

edit, It did not make any sense from the beginning.


----------



## Timboy

My original point was supposed to be that this is an appropriate forum to extol the virtues and pit-falls of S-Gauge from top to bottom and to feel free to bash 3-railers, HO'ers, N'ers, Lionel'ers or anyone else who are not S-Gauger's. Of course, courtesy rules trump. But, this is an S-Gauge forum. This forum SHOULD be a haven from all the rest and there are pah-lenty of them! If you wish to espouse upon the virtues of O-Gauge, then go to your own forum. I believe that any moderator who has virtually no Flyer to show or operate, but has an investment in O-Gauge - or for that matter, any other gauge - should recuse themselves from moderating on this forum. Lionel owns the rights to American Flyer. Posts on the relative merits or demerits of Lionel American Flyer are appropriate. Yeah, I said it. 

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Big Ed

Timboy said:


> My original point was supposed to be that this is an appropriate forum to extol the virtues and pit-falls of S-Gauge from top to bottom and to feel free to bash 3-railers, HO'ers, N'ers, Lionel'ers or anyone else who are not S-Gauger's. Of course, courtesy rules trump. But, this is an S-Gauge forum. This forum SHOULD be a haven from all the rest and there are pah-lenty of them! If you wish to espouse upon the virtues of O-Gauge, then go to your own forum. I believe that any moderator who has virtually no Flyer to show or operate, but has an investment in O-Gauge - or for that matter, any other gauge - should recuse themselves from moderating on this forum. Lionel owns the rights to American Flyer. Posts on the relative merits or demerits of Lionel American Flyer are appropriate. Yeah, I said it.
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy


OH....then why didn't you say that? 
In the first post?

I think I understand now...you hate anything that is not S scale, gauge, size, right?

Why the heck do you have to bash any scale, gauge, size, train?​
Trains, we have all scale's gauge, size or whatever you want to call it on this site.
Not just S you know.


----------



## Timboy

'Cuz I can...

Discussions of other gauges don't belong here. If you want to talk specifically O, then take it to the O forums.

Timboy


----------



## Timboy

I sent a protest note to - hopefully - Shaygetz's higher-ups. I deeply resent his use of a "tag-line" to espouse his mainstream religious dogma on this forum, even if he is a moderator. Perhaps my religious beliefs are not mainstream and hence not "accepted". Maybe my religious beliefs will be the next great "outing" of the suppressed people. Does that give me the right to promote them as a "tag-line" or "by-line" at the bottom of my posts? I guarantee you that if I did pontificate that way, you would be offended and I would be censored. Why is he above that? OBTW, I do not object to anyone sounding off on their own blog or twitter or whatever and pointing to it at the bottom of their post. If I don't want to expose myself to that, then I would not go there!

Respectfully,
Timboy


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Respectfully, you really need to calm down, and instill some civility back to this forum ... and by forum, I mean MTF as a whole. The S-section is not "private" to a select group of S-guys. All sub-forums are open and inviting to all.

I implore you to take a few moments of pause, cool off a bit, and remember that we're supposed to be here to have fun. This is a hobby and our occassional gathering place to swap and share some ideas, project-happenings, and some laughs. Please proceed on the forum in that light.

Respectfully,

TJ


----------



## Timboy

I made my points and I believe your above note can apply to others as well. On with the S Gauge train talk!

I did a "how-to" on adjusting link couplers. It can be seen at:
http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Timboy


----------



## Big Ed

Timboy said:


> My original point was supposed to be that this is an appropriate forum to extol the virtues and pit-falls of S-Gauge from top to bottom and to feel free to bash 3-railers, HO'ers, N'ers, Lionel'ers or anyone else who are not S-Gauger's. Of course, courtesy rules trump. But, this is an S-Gauge forum. This forum SHOULD be a haven from all the rest and there are pah-lenty of them! If you wish to espouse upon the virtues of O-Gauge, then go to your own forum. I believe that any moderator who has virtually no Flyer to show or operate, but has an investment in O-Gauge - or for that matter, any other gauge - should recuse themselves from moderating on this forum. Lionel owns the rights to American Flyer. Posts on the relative merits or demerits of Lionel American Flyer are appropriate. Yeah, I said it.
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy


Are we allowed to go on the S forum even though we have no S?
I guess we can but we are only allowed to talk about S?


Timboy said:


> 'Cuz I can...
> 
> 
> 
> Discussions of other gauges don't belong here. If you want to talk specifically O, then take it to the O forums.
> 
> Timboy


The mere mention of O on the S forum is a violation of Tim's rule?



Timboy said:


> I sent a protest note to - hopefully - Shaygetz's higher-ups. I deeply resent his use of a "tag-line" to espouse his mainstream religious dogma on this forum, even if he is a moderator. Perhaps my religious beliefs are not mainstream and hence not "accepted". Maybe my religious beliefs will be the next great "outing" of the suppressed people. Does that give me the right to promote them as a "tag-line" or "by-line" at the bottom of my posts? I guarantee you that if I did pontificate that way, you would be offended and I would be censored. Why is he above that? OBTW, I do not object to anyone sounding off on their own blog or twitter or whatever and pointing to it at the bottom of their post. If I don't want to expose myself to that, then I would not go there!
> 
> Respectfully,
> Timboy


No comment.



Timboy said:


> I made my points and I believe your above note can apply to others as well. On with the S Gauge train talk!
> 
> I did a "how-to" on adjusting link couplers. It can be seen at:
> http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/
> 
> Timboy


A great contribution to this S forum here.:thumbsup:

Just direct everyone to your blog?
Good for the S forum.


----------



## Stillakid

big ed, and the point of your posting is??????????????
Actually, his blog is an excellent source of information for anyone that models in "S!"
I've learned quite a bit here from Reckers & T-Man regarding my "S"(and my "O") If you find the info on the "S" forum not your cup of tea, why do you keep coming here and stirring the pot?
Respectfully,
The Lurker(a name you so kindly gave me!)


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> big ed, and the point of your posting is??????????????
> Actually, his blog is an excellent source of information for anyone that models in "S!"
> I've learned quite a bit here from Reckers & T-Man regarding my "S"(and my "O") If you find the info on the "S" forum not your cup of tea, why do you keep coming here and stirring the pot?
> Respectfully,
> The Lurker(a name you so kindly gave me!)



Who the heck said it was not my cup of tea?
I come here because I can.
The point of my post was in the questions I asked. And got no answers too.

Where do you get the idea that I don't like S?

Because of this?

Originally Posted by *Timboy*  
_That's Lionel's business. I don't like to see Flyer infected.   _

But it is infected, 
in 1967 Lionel purchased American Flyer and "infected" it.

Just a stated fact.

It just looks to me like some can dish it out but can't take any in return.
I though all his (and yours) bashing of other scales, gauge or whatever, was kidding around? So I gave some back. 
I see now that he (and you?) were not kidding?

Lurking? Your not "non-existent". Your here.......just Lurking. I call it like I see it! 

I got no answers from your post either.
I guess that was directed to me and me only???????

So... I guess you looked at my reply to yours, but only see what you want to see.
Please go back and read it again #59 of this,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1229&page=2



Are you telling me I am the cause for Tim's melt down?
For returning bashing to his bashing?

And for your going into hiding? (non-existent, lurking or whatever you want 
to call it.)


Yes,T man is a great source of information here, for the site, not just a redirect to a blog.
I think a lot of others are a great source of info too. 
Your self included when you were a "existent" member here.


WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO?
Write a 1000 times I like S, I like S, I like S.?
I will say it again...are you reading?.....I LIKE ALL SCALES!


----------



## Reckers

Timboy said:


> I sent a protest note to - hopefully - Shaygetz's higher-ups. I deeply resent his use of a "tag-line" to espouse his mainstream religious dogma on this forum, even if he is a moderator. Perhaps my religious beliefs are not mainstream and hence not "accepted". Maybe my religious beliefs will be the next great "outing" of the suppressed people. Does that give me the right to promote them as a "tag-line" or "by-line" at the bottom of my posts? I guarantee you that if I did pontificate that way, you would be offended and I would be censored. Why is he above that? OBTW, I do not object to anyone sounding off on their own blog or twitter or whatever and pointing to it at the bottom of their post. If I don't want to expose myself to that, then I would not go there!
> 
> Respectfully,
> Timboy



Tim,

Earnest T. Bass, here, to voice my opinion on the topic. 

If Shay were prosyletizing, as others have before on this forum, I'd take issue with it---not because of his beliefs, but because the forum limits any discussion that would be offensive or inflammatory. I believe Shay to be a very humble and devout Christian and respect him for that. I also respect the fact he wears his heart on his sleeve, but makes no effort to push the product. True Christianity is about choosing, not pursuing.

So, why is his tagline acceptable to me? It's because hair-splitting can ruin a site. If Rich Trains, for example, puts a byline about where his shop is, but keeps his sales pitches in the For Sale section, it doesn't interfere or drag people into discussion of (God forbid) the selling of O gauge or other crimes against humanity. Trying to make rules that are fair, about tag lines, are just too damned much trouble.

Finally, the best measure is if multiple people find it objectionable. That may not seem too fair or even-handed, but it always works for the villagers in the Frankenstein movies. Keep in mind, please, I'm not telling you what to do or how to think---I'm sharing my thoughts, though.

Oh....and I hate everyone on this site equally, so that makes me incredibly fair.

Sincerely,
Reckers


----------



## Boston&Maine

Timboy said:


> My original point was supposed to be that this is an appropriate forum to extol the virtues and pit-falls of S-Gauge from top to bottom and to feel free to bash 3-railers, HO'ers, N'ers, Lionel'ers or anyone else who are not S-Gauger's. Of course, courtesy rules trump. But, this is an S-Gauge forum. This forum SHOULD be a haven from all the rest and there are pah-lenty of them! If you wish to espouse upon the virtues of O-Gauge, then go to your own forum. I believe that any moderator who has virtually no Flyer to show or operate, but has an investment in O-Gauge - or for that matter, any other gauge - should recuse themselves from moderating on this forum. Lionel owns the rights to American Flyer. Posts on the relative merits or demerits of Lionel American Flyer are appropriate. Yeah, I said it.
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy


Timboy, this is a *Model Train Forum*... Everyone here is welcome to post in any forum they want, unless they are spamming... Just because there is a section dedicated to S scale, does not mean that only S scalers are allowed to post in there... If you want a forum like that, you would need to go find one dedicated entirely to S scale, or create one yourself because I do not think it exists...

On a side note, you should be thankful that you have an entire forum now, because in the olden days of MTF, S scale discussions took place in the "Other Scales" forum...


----------

